# 26year old women (austrian/french) is moving to Dubai.



## butterfly26 (May 24, 2010)

Hey all out there who live already in dubai ! i will move for a nice job opportunity there in june and is curious how to meet up europeans . would like to meet some nice girls for friendship between 25-30 . write me back if you are interested to meet up ! i am a social butterfly


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome

Read through past threads and you will see that there are a few meet ups arranged via this forum. Please don't restrict yourself to meeting just Europeans as this city is such a great mix of nationalities and cultures. Just take care when meeting strangers, as you should anywhere.

-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Hey all out there who live already in dubai ! i will move for a nice job opportunity there in june and is curious how to meet up europeans . would like to meet some nice girls for friendship between 25-30 . write me back if you are interested to meet up ! i am a social butterfly


Welcome to Dubai and as Elphaba mentioned this forum is a good place to start. Although i haven't had a chance to join any of them yet, there are meet ups organized via the forum every now and then.


----------

